# New Car Prep - M6 - Hopefully a DW first!



## amzchhabra (May 6, 2010)

After 3 years of trouble free motoring with my beloved CLS (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=185340), I decided its time for something new, and quick...

So introducing my new beast: BMW M6 Gran Coupe... Only picked her up this weekend so not much in terms of cleaning apart from a quick 2BM wash and Aqua Wax. I did the dealer prep myself a week back before collection, but plan on doing lots of work over the next few weeks to get it prepared for winter... More to follow - Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That is lovely. Enjoy.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice mate.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, that is a beaut! Well Jel


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

thats a beauty and a beast. Enjoy.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

What a stunning blue :argie:

And definitely a model I've never seen before, I thought an M6 was an M version of the 6 series coupe, didn't realise they did a 4 door.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That is absolutely stunning! What a car! Congratulations mate, really hope you enjoy it!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice indeed and a lovely colour too.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

I like.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning car. Only 6 series that I think looks the part!


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow! Just wow! Absolute dream of a car! Thanks for posting


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Thats a beauty


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks alrite I suppose.















Stunning car mate


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just became slightly erect looking at those photos. Absolutely epic car. Go like stink aswell. :car:

Nice motor dude, enjoy!! If you ever need someone to carsit whilst you are on holiday or anything


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

beast!!!!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice motor :argie:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thats stunning. Love the colour!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

:argie::argie: my lottery car.... :argie::argie:


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Beast is an understatement :thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

That's lovely


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely Car


----------



## ben25 (Aug 15, 2012)

I had a 2013 640d on a 5 day test drive and that was rapid so can't imagine how quick the m6 is! It's an astoundingly beautiful car, your a very fortunate man.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow that's gorgeous mate.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

The colour and reflections on that car are awesome.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

What a car mate!!


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

sex on wheels!!!!

Whats it like on the juice. My M3 is doing 16mpg and this only a 3.2 so im guessing even though it a bigger engine and turbo'd the modern features make it quite good. I Would love one of these......One day i hope


----------



## MINIMark (Aug 18, 2012)

Stunning car, very jealous! Hope you drive it like it's meant to be driven, enjoy :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow that looks like on heck of a car fella and hope you injoy it


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Enjoy looks fantastic


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow that's a cracker


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow...that's certainly got some presence! Enjoy.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Thats beautiful.
Just spec'd one and its a snip at £118,725.


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Brian88 (Sep 28, 2013)

Beautiful looking car!


----------



## IkeWoods93 (Apr 27, 2013)

beauty


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome, just awesome! Love everything about it :thumb:


----------



## amzchhabra (May 6, 2010)

dubstyle said:


> sex on wheels!!!!
> 
> Whats it like on the juice. My M3 is doing 16mpg and this only a 3.2 so im guessing even though it a bigger engine and turbo'd the modern features make it quite good. I Would love one of these......One day i hope


In traffic 9mpg... It's actually not bad, on a run it shows 35mpg... It's a second car for me so didn't buy it for the economy.

Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## amzchhabra (May 6, 2010)

fethead said:


> Thats beautiful.
> Just spec'd one and its a snip at £118,725.


The individual brown leather was a killer!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A sweet machine enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Love that colour!


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

That is a seriously nice car. Looks almost as nice as the price tag!!!


----------



## billyali86 (Jan 14, 2009)

What a stunner!

Give me the M6 gran coupe over the regular 2 door M6 coupe any day! Probably one of the best looking cars on the road at the moment

Just looks so right with 4 doors!


----------



## bmullan (Dec 23, 2010)

bmw m car at it best.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That is one sexy looking car! Enjoy


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a car, what a colour... stunning!!!!

very jealous


----------



## Yadash (Oct 7, 2013)

Me? Jealous? Pffff


:O :O :O I want one so badly ! Awesome car sir


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Quality car!


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Nommmmm


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Stunning car in a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Gorgeous car!

Love the colour combo.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Sweeeet!!!!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Looooooovely jubbly


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

lovely colour and a great looking car but i dont think the interior works with it. health to drive


----------



## BIG_K (Jan 20, 2008)

Now that's stunning. I reckon the 6 series gran coupe is the best of the current BMW range.


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

Stunning !!!


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Want, want, want:argie:


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice! Love the colour


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

BMW have really nailed it with the Gran Coupe design. Good riddance to Chris Bangle and his nasty 'Flame Surfacing' design, Von Hooydonk has restored order. Looks better than the Mercedes CLS. A lovely example in a great colour for this car. Nice job on it, too.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Like it a lot. Fantastic colour.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning car and colour, me likey


----------



## I_Am_Mike (Mar 9, 2014)

What a fantastic car! I love the color combo.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

That is one hell of a good looking car. Wow.


----------



## Rock Lobster (Aug 19, 2013)

That looks mean as hell!


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

What a colour! 

Looks very clean with some great reflections


----------



## Wyldie (Dec 11, 2014)

Fantastic colour combination! Lovely looking car! 

Look forward to seeing more of this!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Love it....


----------



## almas_09 (Dec 19, 2013)

wow, looks lovely!


----------

